# Feedback On Brush Bandit Chippers!!!



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 18, 2005)

I need opinions on Brush Bandit Chippers!


----------



## DDM (Nov 18, 2005)

Any model imparticular?


----------



## Husky288XP (Nov 18, 2005)

The 200 XP with the wide feedtable and lift cylinder matched with a big caterpillar diesel is the cats ass.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 19, 2005)

Th 6" model is a brush tiger, have them put a third knife in the disc and an oil flow adjustment to slow the infeed wheels if you want. Autofeed plus is more than a plus.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 19, 2005)

The problem I have with Bandit is the feed plate is too low. It is much easier on the back if the feed table is just a little below the waist. On the Bandits I have used, but not owned, 90, 150, 200, and 250s, all of them had a feed table about half way between my knee and waist. If it was 10 to 12 inches higher it would be great, and I am not a tall guy. I also think they make their machines a bit more complicated than others.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Nov 19, 2005)

very good machines, terrible company.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 19, 2005)

i wouldnt be buying a big h/p machine a competitor of mine just went bust one of the comtributing factors was his 18" chipper was to heavy literaly/and used to much fuel,your there to make money alot of tree guys seem to forget this.

rich id suggest a 9"bandit 80hp


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 19, 2005)

Yummm.....


----------



## rbtree (Nov 19, 2005)

Only problem with the Model 90/95 Bandit is that they are much harder to find used than the 12 inch models. Eli picked up a 92 150 for about $6k, which was a screaming deal. Iron Technics here in town had gone through it, and replaced whatever it needed. all Eli did was paint it. The chipper is not light though, unlike a 90 or 95.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 19, 2005)

The climber that I work with is thinking about buying a chipper. He has alot of experience with Bandits doing line clearence work. The 9 inch model is the one that he is considering. I was surprised that I couldn't find a Bandit website.

What is so bad about Bandit as a company?

Btw this is a new chipper he might buy!


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 20, 2005)

heres my 10inches rich!!lol make sure he gets the lift/crush


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 20, 2005)

The feed plate being so low is stupid, unless you're 3' 6" tall, and the lift/crush option means you need one guy to just stand there and work the controls while other guys feed the brush in (all hunched over because of the low feed table).
Two thumbs down for the poor user friendliness of the machine.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 20, 2005)

Mike Maas said:


> The feed plate being so low is stupid, unless you're 3' 6" tall, and the lift/crush option means you need one guy to just stand there and work the controls while other guys feed the brush in (all hunched over because of the low feed table).
> Two thumbs down for the poor user friendliness of the machine.




Bull hooey. I like the low table, it makes it easy to get heavy loads in. and, only with wood over 6 or so inches do the wheels need lifting. The crush option is great for feeding gobs of brushy stuff all at once...it'ss rarely needed tho. Sure, a Vermeer 1250 will grab big wood by itself, but other than that, the Bandit blows it away.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 20, 2005)

Whatever...


----------



## rebelman (Nov 20, 2005)

reliable, dependable, nice chip, feed table just right height When you approach dragging brush One feed wheel does fine. No complaints after thousands of hours,


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 20, 2005)

rbtree said:


> I like the low table, it makes it easy to get heavy loads in.



I have extremely high respect for you rbtree, but I strongly disagree on the low feed table. When dragging or carrying brush or logs to the chipper, a guy will be standing straight up and not crouched over, with the load either on his shoulders or around his waist level. If the table is just slightly below the waist, it is easy to just drop it on the table. Then you do not have to bend down to push it in. On the Bandits I have used, and I have over 75 hours of chipping with Bandits, I needed to bend my back to push brush and logs into the feed wheels. On my current Woodsman and Discone and previously owned Morbark, all of these were slightly below my waist and I don't have to bend my back to feed it. I tell you, my back would be hurting after a chipping session with Bandits. All of the chippers I have looked at...Woodchuck, Salsco, Rayco, Morbark, Woodsman, M&M, everybody, all have their feed tables about the same level. Only Bandit has that back breaking low table. Thumbs down on Bandit feed tables.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 20, 2005)

mikes pissed at the big/high feed tables hes bending over,definite thumbs down to vermeer


----------



## rbtree (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, my back hurts a little all the time, and it ain't from having to bend over a bit chipping.

There are other advantages for the low table, as in winching logs and carrying logs with a timber carrier (sweet hook) . And, the lower the feed table, the less lift of the other end of a large log is required to get it to feed. And, less lifting is good when tossing huge tarp loads in with two people.

I'd a darn sight rather have a too low table than a too high one...like my buddy's way too high feed that is side mounted on his chip truck. This is an old chuck and duck.


----------



## Redbull (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a 16" 1992 Bruch Bandit that I paid $4600 for. I have not had to do a single thing to it in the year that I've had it. Granted, it doesn't run on a full time basis, but I still like it. I've also ran Vermeers and Wood Chucks. I like the Bandit better.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm with RBTree in my love of a low table. lower the better for me. Ive had 250Xp and 280HD Xp, having also used the 90, that would be my choice for general treework - if you can get one.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 20, 2005)

I guess what it boils down to is feed table levels are like saddles, everyone has their own preference. What works for one, does not for another.


----------



## daveyclimber (Nov 20, 2005)

I have used nearly half of the available models of chippers and Bandits are everything they are cracked up to be . We just purchased a used Bandit 250xp , 115hp JD , autofeed , winch, swivel discharge and lift cylinder and 332 hours for a steal of $15000 ,what a deal . Boss has never used a self feed and he about shat himself when I loaded her up with 10"-12" liveoak logs . Low feed table is a must have when loading the table with a piece that wheighs as much as yourself or more . Higher feed tables really only shine with smaller limbs . Trick is with a low and wide feed table is to nearly fill the table and then put her in gear, as soon as one piece starts to go they all follow suit, no need to stuff limbs one at a time. My opinion is a 250 is really overkill for most tree services . Vermeer 1230 and 1250 are nice machines for a higher table but you just can't compare them to the 250 or 280 . Bandit 150 is a good entry level self feeding disk machine and the 200(+) is great as well . No matter which chipper you choose , don't just buy a machine that suits todays needs , purchase something you can grow with as your company progresses


----------



## GlennG (Nov 20, 2005)

I used BB 200`s and 250`s when I worked at Bartlett. The Older 200 has a stupid low infeed table that also sloped outward/downward , so it would vibrate all the little stuff out onto the ground making a messy pile behind the machine. The newer 250`s had a normal and level feed table that I liked. But I hated the dual feed wheels....the feedwheels continuously jammed with bark and hard deadwood. If I needed a 12" chipper I would thouroughly check out the competition before purchasing a BB. There was a lot to like with the BB but the feed roller design totally sucks and needs re engineering. 

Having said that, I now run my own "small" operation, mainly do pruning so I chip smaller stuff. I am very happy with my Vermeer 935BC w/Duetz 45hp deisel. For what I do its perfect and it feeds flawlessly but if you do big removals all the time 9" is to small. I`m not brand conscious either,. I don`t care who makes it as long as its rugged reliable and user-friendly. 

Glenn


----------



## climber1423 (Nov 20, 2005)

All you guys are argueing over the feed table height. All you have to change is the height of your hitch. And I like the fact that you guys are bandit fans as I am to. I like bandits and how they preform. And Rich make sure you and Lyle can tow it too. So I think the 150 will be your max with your 1500 and I know you dont wanna kill your truck. And Im not sure what vehicle Lyle drives soo... Hope I helped.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 20, 2005)

fuel consumption is going to be the biggest issue coming a 1800 vermeer can use $160 a day here mine uses $100 a week, rock on air cooled diesels il never have a water cooled chipper again.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 20, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> All you guys are argueing over the feed table height. All you have to change is the height of your hitch. And I like the fact that you guys are bandit fans as I am to. I like bandits and how they preform. And Rich make sure you and Lyle can tow it too. So I think the 150 will be your max with your 1500 and I know you dont wanna kill your truck. And Im not sure what vehicle Lyle drives soo... Hope I helped.



No towing with a 150 or a 1500 series truck ( we both have 1500's). A dump is the way to go for us. 

As far as the hitch height 2 inches either way will make little difference.


----------



## lxt (Nov 20, 2005)

only problem with bandit chippers/or the company I should say is parts, bandit buys from large companies discontinuing certain lines of product such as GM, Bendix and Delco, for instance I own a 96 90xp 4cyl gas 3.0 engine good motor!! but this is a marine engine need parts go to your local boat shop there cheaper!!! & the motor is no longer made along with the carb, bendix used on forklifts in the early 70`s MMmm lets put that on a late 90`s model machine. seems they build alot of their chippers from discontinued parts(just hope they have what you need when you need it) & for everyone thinkin thats a caterpillar motor WRONG!!! Cat bought out Perkins wich is who bandit uses for their diesel motors the only Cat. item is the yellow paint. choose wisely good luck. LXT......................


----------



## dhuffnmu (Nov 20, 2005)

I have used alot of different brands of chippers in my day. I will only ever buy a Bandit. My old boss had the bandit 280xp with a 200hp cummins diesel. AWESOME machine. That thing could just eat up the logs. I bought a bandit 250xp. Very nice machine love it. Just keep the knives shart and the anvil at the correct gap and you will get great chips. The auto feed is nice. I have the winch but never use it. So cant tell you if you would need that or not.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 20, 2005)

We may go a month without using the winch, but when we do it is a great labor and time saver. 

I too, am sold on my 250XP, but if i were in the market for a new chipper, I'd have to consider Morbark, Woodsman, and Dynamic. Dynamic's Conehead sounds like it could be the current best design....


----------



## rbtree (Nov 20, 2005)

Rich, I forgot to post their website for ya: www.banditchippers.com


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 21, 2005)

climber 1423,
Trying to adjust the feed table height by adjusting your hitch will not work well. You will alter the discharge at the same time. You may end up shooting too low or over the truck or not having the discharge set to get max. fill in the chipbox.

rbtree,
I just brought in a Dynamic DC50 for resale. (I am the Hawaii dealer.) I started it up and engaged the clutch and ran it at full throttle. I did not chip anything with it, but the airflow was moving the branches on a tree 30 ft. away. What the factory told me was true....I can't see how anything could get clogged in this machine. I put my hand right in front of the discharge and it felt like a big backpack blower with much more volume. I will probably have to demo this machine for someone before I can sell it, and I will keep you guys posted as to how it performs, whether good or bad, you will get my honest opinion.


----------



## climber1423 (Nov 21, 2005)

rahtreelimbs said:


> No towing with a 150 or a 1500 series truck ( we both have 1500's). A dump is the way to go for us.
> 
> As far as the hitch height 2 inches either way will make little difference.


Whos got the dump here. Or is there one coming this spring???


----------



## juststumps (Nov 26, 2005)

Trying to adjust the feed table height by adjusting your hitch will not work well. You will alter the discharge at the same time. You may end up shooting too low or over the truck or not having the discharge set to get max. fill in the chipbox.

thats why they put a crank on the chute... and a adjustable deflector....


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 26, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> Whos got the dump here. Or is there one coming this spring???



We will!!!


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 26, 2005)

juststumps said:


> thats why they put a crank on the chute... and a adjustable deflector....



IF the chipper in question has that option. Height adjustable discharge chute is not a standard item on Bandit chippers.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 29, 2005)

Our has the adjustable chute too, awesome feature. And like Dan says it shoots a mile! We don't often get jobs where we get to discharge on site but did one last week and it shot the chips way into the woods.


----------



## Climbing mike (Dec 2, 2005)

Has anyone had problems with there in feed table bending? I bought a new bb200 this year and the in feed table is bowed so bad it barley shuts. We have only hand loaded it never loaded with a machine. I only has about 110 hrs on it.

The auto feed also went out at 75 hrs. It was warranted but how long will it last this time?


Mike


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 2, 2005)

Climbing mike said:


> The auto feed also went out at 75 hrs. It was warranted but how long will it last this time?
> 
> 
> Mike



It has been my experience that autofeeds on chippers don't last very long. I have been through 3 autofeeds on my Woodsman 18X and finally said forget it, I don't need it. Each one lasted less than 1 week. The DC50 I just got (it's for resale) has an autofeed and I am curious to see how long it will last. It is the same LOR unit that was on the Woodsman.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 3, 2005)

Mine was obviously still under warranty and I was getting the new units for free, except for the fact that I had to send the defective units back on my dime. I got tired of going to the Post Office and spending $8 for postage/insurance plus my time and packaging once a week. I don't think autofeeds are necessary on the chipper anyway. I rather have the $850 credit most manufacturers will give you for autofeed delete.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 3, 2005)

Climbing mike said:


> Has anyone had problems with there in feed table bending?
> 
> Mike




What size table did you get? We have the widest one and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Climbing mike (Dec 3, 2005)

It is not the very wide one, so I guess it is the standard one. Ill try to get pics of it so you can see my problem.

Thanks Mike


----------



## darkstar (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a meen Brush bandit 90xp ill sell . It has a low hour Deutz Diesel on it . It chips like a tiger . Dark


----------



## rebelman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey climbing mike. My feed table bent when a guy backed it up while open. My autofeed went out, too, I think I got it going again by disconnecting all electrical stuff and using tuner cleaner on it. It's out again though. Good LUck, we really need those autofeeds.


----------



## DFD34 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Bandit chippers*

I have used several bandits over the years. The 150,200+,250xp. They were all very good machines. I only personal problem that I had was that I hated to change the blades on a disk style chipper. I would love to see/use one of there new 1290H or 1590's. They appear to be a good drum style chipper.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 1, 2011)

Just brought a used 280HD bandit 188 HP anyone got feedback on this model?


----------

